# Looking For someone in Atlanta area...Outsource job.



## qbryant (Sep 10, 2012)

Long story short. I am in California. I have a customer that is in Atlanta. They really need 100 bags printed for next week. The plastisol transfers will be done tommorrow. I have them shipped to you, pay for the bags (wasacht). .50 per press. The client will pick them up when done. msg me if interested.

Thanks


----------

